# New Zealand



## selectedgrub (May 24, 2015)

More later.


----------



## krela (May 24, 2015)

Some really lovely buildings there, thank you!


----------



## smiler (May 24, 2015)

Lovely Pics, I'm intrigued, any chance of of a report.Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (May 26, 2015)

Excellent stuff, and a stunning set of images too. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## selectedgrub (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for the nice comments and thanks.



smiler said:


> Lovely Pics, I'm intrigued, any chance of of a report.Thanks



Yes I am new here.
Will get something more substantial and worthy very soon, thanks.


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 12, 2015)

Really enjoyed these. Thats a lovely little church.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 13, 2015)

Welcome and wow! Some really interesting stuff there. More please...


----------



## selectedgrub (Jun 16, 2015)

Certainly.
Cheers















































































































More soon....


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 16, 2015)

Great mix of buildings etc and so much to see,Great shots and thanks for sharing.


----------



## degenerate (Jun 20, 2015)

really cool shots


----------



## gingrove (Jun 22, 2015)

So many questions! are they all in the same place? why is Park road closed? why are the military patroling with dogs? What was the mine? I'm intreged


----------



## selectedgrub (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi gingrove.
No they are all different places.
We do not have many large abandoned places here where I live, 
There are some down country I hope to document better in the future and share.
Park road runs around a dormant volcano.
A lot of people would park up and party, trash the buildings and vandalise the gun club at the base of the volcano.
One day it was burnt down so they gated the road.
You can still walk the old road.

The SAS have a training site out in the country, there are abandoned buildings where they practice whatever they practice, blow things up and play war etc. It's quite accessible from the road but they don't play nice with trespassers and their dogs are free to roam.

The mine photos are an old goldmine, one from the late 1800's.
Left over are the cyanide vats and rusted relics.
Tram rails cut the mountain.


----------



## selectedgrub (Jun 23, 2015)

More....


----------



## selectedgrub (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks!!


----------



## smiler (Jul 11, 2015)

Well you said you'd be back with a report and it was well worth waiting for, Excellent work SG, I Loved it, Many Thanks


----------



## selectedgrub (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks!!












These are the remains of the Wilson's cement works.
Visited in August 2015....

Built in 1880
After successfully manufacturing lime from local limestone, Nathaniel Wilson set up the plant in 1882. 
By 1910 there were several large mills and kilns, and 180 workers. 
In the 1920s the works were abandoned and left to decay.


----------



## smiler (Aug 20, 2015)

Nicely Done SG, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------

